# What human foods are safe for horses?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Black licorice can affect the heart beat. I don't like the chemicals that are in stuff like pop tarts. It's best to stick to apples, carrots, yams, turnips - the non gassy veggies. Horses love fresh strawberries and raspberries.


----------



## njpetservicesdirectory (Jun 20, 2013)

There are many human human foods which an horse can eat. You can add Chunks of butternut squash, zucchini or iceberg lettuce, pitted cherries, citrus fruit rinds, green beans and chamomile flower buds in their diet which also eat by the human. You can also give the candies, fruit and carrot to horse for eating purposes.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No, horses _can't_ eat cherries. They're toxic to them.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

What about most sweets in small proportions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I stick to the basics; peppermints, apples, carrots, stale bread, oatmeal cookies, and premade horse treats.

Why give your horse candy? It's not any better for them than it is for you.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I've fed my horses peppermints and those freeze pops that have the liquid in them and the you stick them in the freezer. But I'm not sure how good those freeze pops are. I usually only gave them a small chunk of the freeze pop.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a box of go lean multi-grain clusters.. Im assuming its just granola, oats, etc. would this be okay to feed them? 

I normally just stick to grain, hay, occasionally apples... But id like to spice things up a bit.

Anybody have any favorite horse cookie recipes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure, those multi-grain granola bars are fine in moderation. 

Cookie recipes? I just buy the cheapo generic oatmeal cookies from Walmart. Horses love 'em, and I hate to bake!


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

They arent granola bars per say... They are almost like a cereal or healthy yogurt topping.. But I assume its the same thing..

I dont mind baking... I actually think its fun because I can always switch things up for the horses.. But my horses always enjoy anything that goes into their mouths..so even just oatmeal cookies will do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

you could probably give them plain oatmeal. As long as its not the flavoured kind it should be fine. Also it'd have to cool before you feed it. you could top it with molasses or shredded carrots too!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

basic oatmeal with some molasses in it is always a happy treat.

When me and my old mare would go on long trail rides, she would get a few slurps of my sunkist drink! She loved it! And I once had a pony that got our old grapes that were not crisp anymore. He loved the grapes.

My gelding I have now has a special place in his heart for watermelon! I give him a chunk and he will chew off the 'melon' part, and then bite off chunks of the rind and eat it too.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

I just made some molasses cookies with oats and shredded apples... Ill have to see how they like those 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

what about bell peppers? i always have those in my fridge and was wondering if they'd be safe as a sometimes treat for horses, and if they would like them?


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> what about bell peppers? i always have those in my fridge and was wondering if they'd be safe as a sometimes treat for horses, and if they would like them?



Good question :?


----------

